

Last minute halloween interactive art exhibit - magicseth

In an attempt to avoid giving little kids extra refined sugar, we are giving them glow in the dark bracelets. In our front yard, we are going to set up a webcam running Glowdoodle (http://glowdoodle.com) and a big projector on the front of our house.  Using the glow sticks, the kids will paint in the air, effectively light-graffitiing our house!<p>Glowdoodle is part of a research project from my friends at the MIT Media Lab.
======
thinkalone
Pretty cool project! Is there a feed anywhere, or will you post the results
afterwards?

